# Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?



## Havorred01 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute!!

Da ich mir vor kurzem ein Belly gekauft habe, dachte ich mir, ich werde kommendes Wochenende mal schnell nach Dänemark sausen, und es ausprobieren. Jetzt stellt sich aber die Frage was für eine Rute benutze ich ? Ich habe irgentwo schon mal gelesen, das man Ruten mit verkürztem Handteil nimmt. Ich wollte meine Quantum Energy Seaspin (MH 3,15m) mit auf's Belly nehmen. Was Für Ruten benutzt ihr denn so ? Bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps von euch


Gruß
Havorred


----------



## AndreasG (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Ich fische eine Rute in 2,40m Wg. 10-45Gr., längere Ruten sind eher unvorteihaft vom BB. Das Handteil sollte max. bis zu deinem Ellenbogen reichen, ist es länger stört das nur weil du ewig gegen das BB stößt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## theactor (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

HI,

Deine Rute ist für ein vernünftiges Handling auf dem Belly viel zu lang - da wird allein das Landen eines Fisches deutlich schwerer als mit kürzeren Ruten.
Ich benutze eine Kettner Phesus Heavy  Spin in 2,40 (bis 60Gr WG und gekürztem Handteil*);
oder die Browning Carboxy Spin 2,40 bis 35Gr WG.

*Steht das Handteil am Ellenbogen deutlich über wird's schwierig, weil man überall anstößt oder "einhakt" beim Fischen.

Wenn Du Dir also eine neue Rute (2,10 - 2,40m) zulegen willst, würde ich gleich auf ein möglich kurzes Handteil achten! 

Petri! |wavey:


----------



## theactor (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

@AndreasG: zeitgleichposting ... 

|wavey:


----------



## AlBundy (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin Moin,

ich fische mit der Ron Thomson "Steelhead" in 240cm mit 15-40gr. Habe das Griffstück auf meine Unterarmlänge angepasst. Wichtig finde ich auch, das man nachher nicht vergisst die Rute neu auszubalancieren, sonst gibt´s schnell Ermüdungserscheinungen im Unterarm.  

Gruß, Alex #h


----------



## theactor (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

HI,

@AlBundy: 





> das man nachher nicht vergisst die Rute neu auszubalancieren


 
Mal nachgefragt: wie macht man das?! |kopfkrat 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin,

ich finde meine beiden am Handteil gekürzten 2.40m Ruten fast schon zu lang... verusch doch mal eine 2.10m mit entsprechendem Wurfgewicht zu bekommen #6 

Da Du Dir das BB erst vor kurzem gekauft hast: haste schon eine Weste? Die ist minnigens so wichtig wie die Ruten :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## köderfischer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Ich fische vom Bellyboot fast nur noch mit meiner vertikal Rute.
Ich habe schon mehrere Wutanfälle gehabt als die Rute sich beim werfen das x-te mal irgendwo eingeklemmt oder gestoßen hat|supergri.
Mit einer vertikal Rute hast du echt null Streß, da das Handteil noch nichtmal bis zum Ellenbogen geht. 
Allerdings denke ich das ihr eher auch Mefos usw. aus seit, und da ist ja mit einer vertikal Rute nicht ganz so die tolle Wurfweite zu erreichen.
Alternativ habe ich noch eine Spinrute (2,70m) gekürzt, also die länge des Untergriffs auf das ende meines Ellenbogens abgestimmt. Aber vorsicht, sobald man vom Untergriff gute 10 cm und die Endkappe abschneidet geht die Balance der Rute flöten und Sie wird schön kopflastig. Dem kann man aber entgegen wirken indem man eine "neue" Endkappe aufsetzt, in dem passenden Gewicht das die Rute wieder Balance hat. Die Kappe kann man sich gut drehen lassen für ein paar mark (euro) oder noch einfacher aber nicht so schön, soviel Bleiband wie nötig um die letzen cm des Untergriffs und das ganze mit Klebeband abkleben. So klappts auch ermüdungsfrei mehrere Stunden zu fischen, ohne Wutausbrüche, Schweißattacken und  dem Bedürfniss etwas kaputt hauen zu wollen:m

Gruß an alle Bellyangler


----------



## theactor (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

HI,



> "neue" Endkappe aufsetzt, in dem passenden Gewicht das die Rute wieder Balance hat.


 
Aaa-ha! Danke für die Info! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Mit einer 2,10-2,40 Rute bist Du immer auf der sicheren Seite !
Und welche Marke; ist nach eigenen Geschmack auszuwählen....... 
Ich habe von Bääärkly ( richtig geschrieben? ) ne schöööne einteilge Rute in 2,10 "gesehen"....habe nur noch keinen Händler in Germany gefunden der sie hat.....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Mal nachgefragt: wie macht man das?! |kopfkrat


 Ich habe bei meinen beiden gekürzten Ruten nix austariert, das passt auch so  
Im Zweifelsfall denke ich mal, daß man auswiegt wieviel man durch´s Kürzen an Gewicht verliert, und das dann eben durch Bleieinlage oder massivere Endkappe entsprechend ausgleicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## the-kingfishers (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Also ich fische mit ein rute von spro!
Es ist eigentlich eine Rute zum Jerkbait angeln ( Ultar leichtes Jerkangeln-falls es so etwas gibt)- sie ist 1,80 lang hat bis 45 gramm Wurfgewicht und einen super krzen grif!
Gruß kingfishers

P.S mann kann sich auch vertraute ruten kürzen lassen - denn das Vertrauen zur Rute überlebenwichtig


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Ich fische die 5-20 gr. 240cm Aspire vom Belly mit dieser kann ich dann auch meine Köder zwischen 5 und 20 gr. die bevorzugt auf der Ostsee zum Einsatz kommen gut präsentieren! Gehts auf Zander dann habe ich noch eine schwerere Peitsche im Regal!


----------



## Havorred01 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

|wavey: Tach auch !!

Ich sehe schon, ich habe eindeutig die falsche Rute, mal sehen ich habe noch eine alte 2.70m rumliegen, die werde ich mir anpassen. Ich denke man muss nicht unbedingt eine neue Endkappe drehen lassen etc. Mann kann ja auch einfach eine Schraube aus Va-Stahl mit Halblinsenkopf einkleben, müsste gehen.  
@michaelB: ja klar Rett.-Weste usw. habe ich alles 

Gruß Christian


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir vier Ruten für's BB fertig gemacht!
Gleich 4 Stück????  !!!!!
Ja,mal blinker ich im flachem Wasser und mal angel ich in 30 Meter Wassertiefe
und da muß man auch mal nen 50g Pilker ran hängen!Desweiteren angel ich mal mit Wurm ,oder mit Pose auf Hornis!
Somit habe ich 4 Ruten von 1,80 bis 2,55 m, mit Wurfgewichten von 20g bis
80g!
Ist ja immer die Frage was man will?!
Bei allen vier Ruten habe ich beim Kauf auf kurze Griffstücke geachtet und diese dann auf Ellenbogenlänge noch zusätzlich gekürzt!
Ich schließe mich Michael B. an und meine das es meiner Balance,der Rute nicht geschadet hat!Da ich aber beim Kauf auf kurze Griffstücke geachtet habe,habe ich auch nich sehr viel abschneiden müssen!
Beim kürzen habe ich auch keine neue Endkappe aufgesetzt,sodern ein Stück
rausgeschnitten und ein altes Rutenteil als Hülse eingeklebt!
Meine Ruten sind von Cormoran und Zebco!
2 meiner Angelkumpel haben von DEGA die Belly Boat 2 und sind sehr zufrieden
damit!Ander Rute brauch man nichts verändern!

Plattfisch!


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,mal blinker ich im flachem Wasser und mal angel ich in *30 Meter *Wassertiefe




Wo das denn?! 



Ich hab fürs Belly nur ein Prügel:l  und zwar von Spro die Henk Simons Titan in 2,45 bis 55 Gramm. Das is die leichteste, dünnste und härteste Peitsche die ich je gesehen hab #6 ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Ich werd mir demnächst die DAIWA Firewolf zulegen. 2,40m und 15-45 g WG. Die wird auch von einigen anderen Boardis gefischt..... Macht in der Hand einen genialen Eindruck.....#6


----------



## Havorred01 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin #h 

So, war gerade bei meinem Dealer, und habe mal geschaut was der so an Ruten hat. Nichts besonderes leider auser eine Rute von Quantum. Quantum Krypton 2.40m 30-50gr Wfg. Kennt die einer von euch zufällig, und kann mir sagen ob die was taugt oder nicht ?? 

Naja wieder zu Hause angekommen bin ich in die Garage an meine Werkbank und habe eine 2.70m Spinnrute am Handteil gekürzt. Als Ausgleich habe ich dann um eine Schraube Blei gewickelt, und das endteil mit Epoxykleber verklebt. Dann habe ich das Ende mit Epoxykleber halbrund modeliert. Quasi so wie man beim Fliegenbinden kleine Köpfen macht.#6 
So mal abwarten ob das am Wochenende auch was bringt.

Gruß 
Havorred



|laola:


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

@Marcel



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo das denn?!




In DK, Apenrader-Bucht dort sind Stellen bis 34 Meter Tiefe !!!!!
Ich muß dazu noch sagen das ich ein Pontoon Boot habe!
Damit sind die 870 Meter vom Ufer,bis zu diesen Stellen kein Problem!
Und man kann halt auch mit drei Ruten,von so einem Boot aufeinmal angeln!
Aber die Bedingungen der Ruten, (kurzes Handteil) sind halt die selbigen wie im BB!


----------



## AlBundy (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @AlBundy:
> 
> ...


 
Moin Söhnke,

hab dich nicht vergessen!
Am besten nimmst du irgendwelches Vollmaterial. (Metall oder Kunststoff etc.) Du wirst nicht umhinkommen ein bisschen anzutesten bis sich die richtige Balance eingestellt hat. Ich würde dir auch empfehlen dieses Gewicht so in das Handteil einzuarbeiten, das du es später auch wieder mal auswechseln kannst. ( z.B. du hast dir mal ´ne neue Rolle gekauft...wie auch immer) nimmst den Durchmesser des Gewicht´s natürlich etwas kleiner wie der des Blanks und umwickelst es mit Panzertape bis es saugend passt! :q 

Ich hoffe wir sehn uns mal am/auf´m Wasser,
Gruß, Alex #h


----------



## MichaelB (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin,

@Havorred: mal ein Pic?

@AlBundy: Deine Erläuterung ist zwar sehr detailiert und nachvollziehbar, Du hast es aber mit der Diva zu tun... die jetzt folgenden Fragen werden sich auf die Farbe des Panzertapes und den Klang des Kunststofes beziehen...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

HI,

@AlBundy: Hör nicht auf den Bombenleger - der unterschätzt mich immer wieder!!  

Vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen!








Ach, ein paar Fragen hätte ich da noch:
Auf welche Farbe sollte ich beim Panzerband achten und..
beeinflusst der Klang des Kunststoffes die Fangaussichten?

 

Ja, ein Wassertreffen hätte wirklich mal was! 
(V.a. nachdem es gestern ENDLICH mal wieder geklappt hat mit den Leos :l )

#h


----------



## Havorred01 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin!!!

@michael b  ein Foto vom Rutenende mit dem Epoxyabschluss? ...kömmt

zum Wassertreffen, wer lust und laune hat kann ja am jetzigen Wochende zu Loft nach AAbenraa in DK kommen der hat noch Zimmer frei.
Werde meine Belly Boat Premiere haben, hoffe ich!!

Gruß
Havorred


----------



## Havorred01 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Hallo!!


Hier kommen die Pic's für michaelb !!!

Gruß 
havorred


----------



## Kalex (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Gut gemacht! Man, ich hätte schiss meine Rute durchzusägen!


----------



## AlBundy (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin Männer´s,




			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @AlBundy: Hör nicht auf den Bombenleger - der unterschätzt mich immer wieder!!
> 
> ...


 

...ja ich seh´schon...:q 

...zum Klang des Kunststoffs kann ich dir sagen: Wenn das Handteil der Rute das Meer berührt ist das dem lieblichen Klang eines handgefertigten Wallerholzes absolut ebenbürtig :m 

...und was die Farbe des Panzertape´s betrifft ist Woodland oder auch Schneetarn auf See absolut unangebracht! #d Ich tendiere da eher zu Fehgrau |rolleyes :q 

Zum Fischen müssen wir uns einfach mal ´ne Zeit ausmachen!
Gruß, Alex


----------



## AndreasG (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ein Wassertreffen hätte wirklich mal was!
> (V.a. nachdem es gestern ENDLICH mal wieder geklappt hat mit den Leos :l )
> 
> #h



Vorsicht Sönke,

Al ist durch meine Schule gegangen!!


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Zum Blinkern vom BB reicht vielleicht auch eine kurze Rute (<2.4m) aus, aber zum Twistern wäre eine längere (3-3,3m) von Vorteil. 
Ich sehe leider keine Vorteile bei den kurzen Ruten, wie beim Twistern, auch beim Blinkern. Bessere Kontrolle über Köder, leichtere Köderführung, ermüdungsfreieres Fischen. Das ist das, was mir gleich auf Anhieb einfällt. Und welche Vorteile bringt uns eine kurze? Kleinere Transportierlänge? Kleinerer Hebel beim Drill? #d 
Die angesprochenen Probleme bei der Landung der Fische mit den langen Ruten kann ich gar nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Adrian* (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Dega Viplex Green Spin 2,10m 40-70g...
Super geil das teil, werd mir die demnächst auch holen, kriegste schon für 30,00euro...


----------



## theactor (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

HI,



> Al ist durch meine Schule gegangen!!


 
Verdammt |rolleyes  

@Hamsterson: Jeder, wie er am besten zurecht kommt! Längere Ruten haben einen ungleich längeren Griff - und ist im BB mehr als hinderlich. Selbst bei kurzen Ruten ist - wie gelesen - noch eine Kürzung von Nöten.
Dazu sind kurze Ruten i.d.R. leichter und gewährleisten so recht ermüdungsfreies Fischen und m.E. fällt das Heranführen des Fisches zum Landen mit einer kurzen Rute auch leichter.
Wie gesagt - das sind nur meine Erfahrungen.
Zum Unterschied Twistern-Blinkern kann ich wenig sagen; ich angle vom BB tatsächlich lieber mit Wobblern und "Blech" (was vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass die paar Versuche auf Gummi bislang "unbeantwortet" geblieben sind  )

|wavey:


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Dega Viplex Green Spin 2,10m mit 20-50g habe ich mir bei der Großmann-Neueröffnung für einen Zehner geholt. Macht einen relativ guten Eindruck. Habe sie schon 2 mal beim Dorschetwistern getestet. Ist eine schnelle Rute, als Einsatzgebiet könnte ich mir Vertikalangeln vorstellen. Zum reinen Jiggen viel zu kurz, geht aber zur Not.


----------



## Adrian* (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Was hat en die für ne aktion, ne durchgehende oder..?
Kann man der was zumuten?


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

@theactor

Eine lange Rute bedeutet nicht gleich auch einen langen Griff. 

Es wurde einmal gesagt, dass vom BB eine kurze Rute gut sei, und wurde bis jetzt, zum Teil blind, tausend mal wiederholt. Ich hörte auch viel zu oft den Spezialisten zu. Aber man hat auch seinen eigenen Kopf. |kopfkrat 

Wenn man den Mefos hinterher ist, dann ist ganz klar Blinkern von Vorteil, aber Dorsche fängt man fast immer wesentlich effizienter mit den Gummis. Aber das ist natürlich keine weltbewegende Neuheit. :m


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

@Adrian

Ich schrieb doch "eine schnelle Rute", also hart wie ein Besenstiel. #h


----------



## AlBundy (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin,

@ Hamsterson,

deine DEGA hat Augenscheinlich ´ne ganz gute Figur gemacht! ...und wie gesagt, für´n 10er...#6 
Aber 50g Wurfgewicht denk ich stellen auf dem BB schon die Obergrenze. Noch schwerer und das ganze kann schnell unentspannt werden.

@ all,

wohin tendiert eure Meinung?


----------



## Hamsterson (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

@Al
Wie gesagt, ich nahm sie nur als Ersatzrute. Was aber die 50g angeht. Dies ist, wie auch bei den meisten anderen billigen (aber zum teil auch teueren) Ruten, von den Sternen abgeguckt. Die Hersteller denken sich irgendeinen Wert aus und schreiben einfach drauf. Mit dem tatsächlichen Wurfgewicht hat diese Angabe nichts zu tun.


----------



## AlBundy (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

@ Alex,

ich mein ja nur. Habe in der Vergangenheit auf den Ostseekuttern immer wieder Sportsfreunde gesehen die Ruten im mittleren dreistelligen Bereich (Wurfgewicht) mit ebenso schweren Pilkern und mindestens 5 Beifängern bis Größe 8/0 über knapp 2m Länge gefischt haben. Und das bei durchschnittlichen 10-20m Tiefe. Die Jungs waren dann auch schon nach 4h platt. 

Das ist natürlich kein Vergleich zum BB, und dennoch wird im Einzelfall einfach noch zu schwer gefischt. Ist vieleicht ja auch Geschmackssache?


----------



## Havorred01 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin Moin !! 

Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile ja mal das angeln vom Belly getestet, und ich muss sagen das mir persönlich eine 2.70 zu lang erscheint. etliche kataloge sind durchgeblättert, und nur eine Rute die sich brauchbar erscheint, die von Dega. Ich habe sionst keine gefunden, kann mir mal jemand eien konkreten Tip geben wo man schöne belly-boat geeignete Ruten bekommt, bzw. marken und Typen?? 
Ich suche mir echt ein Wolf hier.:v  
Danke !!!!

gruss 

havorred


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Aspire Shimano
5-20gr. 
240cm lang
Griffteil kurz genug
Köder die fische sind meistens Blinker bis 20 gr. aber auch einzelne Twister an kleineren Jigköpfen habe keinen Bock mehr auf schwereres Geschirr auf dem Belly und fische damit auf Dorsch sowie Meerforellen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin!

Bärkly CerryWoob Spin in 2,10 mit bis zu 27gr WG. Super geile Rute fürs BB auch wenn Gefühl gefragt ist


----------



## johnnybegoode (1. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Hallo Leute, 

an alle die nicht basteln wollen, oder können und an alle, die zwei Ruten in einer suchen: 

Superior Double X von Exori
Gibt es in 1,80 m, 5 bis 15 g oder 10 bis 20 g
in 2,10 m mit 15 bis 30 g
oder in 2,40 m mit 20 bis 45 oder 30 bis 60 g

Diese Ruten sind speziell für die Bootsangelei gemacht und man kann den Griff verkürzen. Das geht durch abschrauben (ca. halbe Grifflänge). Man hat so eine super BB Rute mit Powerblank und kurzem Griff. Will man von der Küste fischen: Griff dranschrauben, auswerfen, fischen...

Mein Angelkumpel Marco hat so ein Teil (2,40 mit 20 bis 45 g) und wir haben die Rute echt stark belastet um zu sehen, ob die Griffverbindung hält. Sie hält, denn sie ist durch einen Zapfen (wie bei der Steckverbindung) gesichert. 

Da hat sich jemand gedanken gemacht - super Teil!

Kostet so etwas unter 100,- Euro - nicht gerade billig aber man hat auch zwei Ruten in einer. 

Ich finde das Teil super!

johnnybegoode


----------



## Malla (1. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Rute auf dem Belly-Boat?*

Moin,
ich empfehle: Shimano Speedmaster in 210/240. Dann Kann man die Länge wechseln. Ist in 10/30g aber eher leicht. Macht aber auch mehr Spaß und fischt sich dadurch auch mit 10g Blinkern sehr gefühlvoll. Wenn man den ganzen Tag unterwegs ist hält man armtechnisch auch länger durch. Und auch einen großen Dorsch bekommt man damit raus, dauert halt etwas. Ich habe die Rute echt bis zum Handteil durchgebogen. Die bricht nicht. Kostet um 125 Euro.
Gruß, Malla


----------

